
Ever tighter policies in China are strangling the world biggest gaming market - Mzperx
https://radiichina.com/digitally-china-podcast-gaming-market/
======
Mzperx
Gaming is one of the most profitable industries in China’s tech sector.
China's gaming industry generated almost 40 billion USD last year. It is doing
well but the future is very unpredictable. Strict local regulation and trade
war together is just not a healthy combo.

